

Show HN: Password Hasher for Chrome - hirak99
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/password-hasher/gobdlinamakamhbeoibfoaakffgmiiik

======
hirak99
Source:
[https://github.com/hirak99/ChromePasswordHasher](https://github.com/hirak99/ChromePasswordHasher)

